# Spaceliner master link?



## guzziworksman (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm disseasembling my spaceliner for a cleanup - and the chain has no master link. Is this normal? Do I use a chain breaker and then put in a master link? Thanks.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2020)

If there truly isn't a master link, then yes you can punch out a pin and use a master. However, it is possible there is a master but you aren't recognizing it. Some master links used a side plate identical to all the other side plates in the chain and it just snapped on so there is no clip. If you examine the chain closely, you may find there is one link slightly different than the rest. I usually look at the end of the pins. Good luck.


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks! I really appreciate your advice...there MUST be a master link. I'll go to a microscopic inspection...


----------



## AndyA (Oct 29, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Thanks! I really appreciate your advice...there MUST be a master link. I'll go to a microscopic inspection...



Yes, in my experience a single-speed bike from the 60's is likely to have a master link. However, newer, lower-quality bikes do not. I guess that the effort to save every penny in manufacturing resulted in the elimination of the master link. As a result, if you need to break the chain you have to buy a master link.
Have fun!


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 29, 2020)

I found the link - unlike any, I've seen in my short career, here. Two plates; no "clip", as pr usual. But the plates were a bit different than any others. Came apart w/o fuss.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 29, 2020)

Seems that most bicycles have no master link unless you install one.


----------



## BrentP (Nov 3, 2020)

How's the condition of the chain?  If it's rusted, soaking for a day in Evap-o-Rust will make it like new.  Check out these before and after pics of an old Spaceliner chain I was able to salvage when I thought it was a 'throwaway'.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks again. Evapo-Rust is a favorite of mine.


----------



## bloo (Nov 3, 2020)

Check the length of a foot or two of it though. I just recently cleaned up two chains to relube using the parrafin wax trick, and when I measured them I discovered they were both ridiculously shot.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 3, 2020)

Will do - thanks!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 3, 2020)

I had the same issue with a Murray 'Liner but as I was about to just throw the chain breaker on it I spotted just the flat plate. Chain is Stamped .31 Germany & some of the links have a starburst with a M inside them. Was a metallic blue coating under the rust & spray paint overspray via last "bike restorer" a.k.a younger just throw some paint on it type painter


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 6, 2020)

any bike I have had with a speed chain (1/2" pitch) I just buy a new chain, less than $10.00 usd at most shops, and well worth not having a crappy old chain break while riding.

just my opinion.   I can think of no reason at all to save a crusty speed chain.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 6, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> I found the link - unlike any, I've seen in my short career, here. Two plates; no "clip", as pr usual. But the plates were a bit different than any others. Came apart w/o fuss.



Any chance you can post a picture of the odd link?  I'm getting ready to delve into a couple of Flightl8ners soon and I'm anticipating running into this.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 6, 2020)

I'll do you a picture, in the morning...


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 7, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Any chance you can post a picture of the odd link?  I'm getting ready to delve into a couple of Flightl8ners soon and I'm anticipating running into this.



Here's a picture of my Spaceliner "master link". Only thing that differentiated it from the other links, wasn't a side plate - but the fact that the pins on this link had a smooth rounded head. All the other links, had indented heads with a slot running across them - tried to highlight one of those, in the pic. Hope this helps. I'm going to use a different master link, on reassembly.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 7, 2020)

JRE said:


> The 1940 Shelby long tank project ill be starting today
> 
> View attachment 1297576






guzziworksman said:


> Here's a picture of my Spaceliner "master link". Only thing that differentiated it from the other links, wasn't a side plate - but the fact that the pins on this link had a smooth rounded head. All the other links, had indented heads with a slot running across them - tried to highlight one of those, in the pic. Hope this helps. I'm going to use a different master link, on reassembly.View attachment 1297625



Thanks,  I may have to go to the optometrist and get a pair of cheaters to go with the bifocals that I now wear.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 7, 2020)

I think maybe just busting the old chain and replacing it might be easier...


----------

